

Ask HN: How do you make a simple to-do list app in PHP? - autonoms

Hello HN,<p>I need your help. Too often, my to-do list grows out of control. So out of control that I haven't logged into Wunderlist in months because of fear. I have tried many to-do list apps out there, but the story always ends the same way.<p>I have figured out exactly what I need in a to-do list app, but none exist that do what I need to my knowledge.<p>So I want to build it. I don't want to make a full-blown app, I want only to make a small PHP script that does what I need. I do not want to work with databases, please.<p>The idea is this. A single page with a max number of 7 tasks that will automatically delete after 7 days with the option to save 1 task indefinitely. A max number because having to pick and choose my tasks is more like real life where I have to pick and choose my time. Other apps give me unlimited tasks to do in a finite amount of time. Automatic deletion because, if I didn't get it done in 7 days, it probably wasn't that important to me. If it was really, really important, then I can save one task for as long as I need.<p>Sketches of the general visual outline with annotations:
http://ge.tt/9cLrqGD<p>I'm not looking to start a company with this idea, just trying to get my life and to-do list under control. I realize this isn't a support forum, but I chose to post this here because I thought a few of you on here might like the idea, maybe even enough to run with it yourself.<p>So here is where I need your help. I could really use a list of relevant things to look up: PHP functions, scripts that do parts of what I need that I could piece together, etc. I'm looking to make this as bare-bones as possible, no log-in, just something that is functional. I'm not asking you to write this for me, I just need a place to start.<p>Thank you, HN. After I finish this, I'd be happy to share the script with everyone here so maybe they, too, will no longer be slaves of their to-do list.<p>Thanks again.<p>-Benjamin
======
masonhensley
These two examples use databases, but you should be able to easily set it up
on pagodabox:(<http://www.pagodabox.com>) Pagodabox should be pretty simple
for you to deploy live on a free instance.

[http://tutorialzine.com/2010/03/ajax-todo-list-jquery-php-
my...](http://tutorialzine.com/2010/03/ajax-todo-list-jquery-php-mysql-css/)

<http://query7.com/php-jquery-todo-list-part-1>

~~~
autonoms
Thank you, masonhensley. I really appreciate the advice. I think I will find
the last link very helpful.

